# How I Gave Myself Leaky GasI



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hey guys hope all is going well. I'd like to share my entire story with you guys because i'm relatively new to suffering with this( been about 2 months-some of the worst 2 months of my life). I also am not sure if this will help some of you out because my experience is a pretty unique one for here I think. I'm 18 years old and currently a freshman in College. Until March of 2017, everything was perfect. I had little digestive issues.

Then, it happened. I started getting loud stomach gurgling. It was miserable in class because it was incredibly obnoxious and loud. At the time, I thought I had it bad. Boy, if I had known the real truth i'd take that condition back in a heartbeat. The loud stomach gurgling continued, making my life thoroughly miserable, until June of 2017. At my orientation for College, I ate a sugary food before sitting down and my rectum went crazy. It wouldn't quiet for the entire day. The whole experience was completely miserable. I had to skip out on a lot of fun activities because my rectum growling wouldn't shut up. I just wished I could be normal again before I had this problem.

Fast forward a couple weeks. I was doing research online. I tried the Candida diet, antifungals, probiotics, the whole deal. The Candida diet gave me some relief but not what I was looking for. I couldn't for the life of me figure out what was going on. I found an article that talked about stomach massages online. I had tried almost everything so I figured that couldn't hurt. I incorporated stomach massages( as well as rectal massage) and this brought me more relief than anything else I had tried. In hindsight, I realize the massage may have overly relaxed my abdominal muscles- and eventually my sphincter- and set it to a mode that would cause me to begin living a true nightmare that has ruined my life the last 2 months and made class miserable.

It's October 2017. I'm still doing the massages. Rectal growling still happening a lot, being in class was still pretty miserable. Boy, I didn't know the nightmare I would be in for. One day, I'm particularly intense with the massages. I feel as if I push a bubble further down my bowels. The rectal growling stopped. I was ecstatic. It seemed as if I had finally had success.

Unfortunately, what I hadn't realized was that in pushing whatever that "bubble" was further down, it also moved it past the sphincter where the sphincter would trap it and instead would cause me to release gas to the entire world. See, stomach gurgling is a mixture of digestive juices and trapped gas that cause it. In my quest to cure myself of the stomach gurgling, I had inadvertently set all of my abdominal muscles and rectal muscles in an overly relaxed mode( that's my theory anyway.) It's like I bypassed all the failsafes. I only wish I had known I was making things worse. But hey, I guess on the bright side I don't have too many stomach gurgling problems anymore haha. So I fixed that problem but caused myself a whole new( MUCH MORE DEBILITATING) one.

I couldn't smell it at first. I could just tell from people's reactions(sniffling, coughing, etc) that something was wrong. People sniffled when I had the rectal growling too but coughing and noise rubbing was a new one. Then, a couple days later, I started smelling it. That's when this whole situation turned from miserable to nightmarish. I knew I would have to tough out the last 5 weeks of the semester. I missed probably 80% of my classes. Through self study and a natural knack for academics, I managed to keep my gpa high. But taking tests and hearing the sniffles and coughs and people's comments( OMG) and (It smells so bad!) made me so miserable.

So now I'm here. Worried about the rest of my life, worried that I can't fix the issue. I keep thinking over and over again about what the problem is. Obviously, I've impacted my muscles or nerves in a way that they aren't functioning properly. But, I had so much stomach gurgling that most people don't have that I have to think perhaps SIBO or some weird bacteria may be responsible for this. Perhaps it's some combination of it all. Anyways, I'm now basically living off of cucumbers, almond milk, coconut milk, olive oil, romaine lettuce, and kiwi. This fits the Special Carbohydrate Diet and also is low sulfur so I hope that reduces the smell. I'm also taking Devrom( tried Chlorophyll, didn't really like it). As well, I'm also using healing ointment like Tiger Balm and Aquaphor. Since the problem is that my body thinks it's working right but it's not, though, I'm concerned I'm going to be struggling managing symptoms for the rest of my life. In any case, I'm determined to either treat the cause or, at minimum, find a way to manage the symptoms. I've been relatively unsuccessful so far but I believe I can figure this out.

The really unfortunate part about this issue is that my family can't smell it( but I can, and so can most others). That's a shame because my family has medical experience and could probably help more if they understood how big of a problem it is( they don't, my dad says everyone has something wrong with him, cites his weight. Don't think he understands how much people react to this kind of thing.) I'm on two antidepressants which hasn't helped my symptoms but has made me more willing to try and fight this. In any case, my case is sort of an interesting case compared to most on here because I never had constipation or any major issues but this. I still don't really have much stomach issues except for this. Anyway, if you guys could offer any help or encouragement, that would be super appreciated. I'm going to keep you updated on my progress and see what I can figure out. Hang in there everyone!


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey there, welcome.
I did have stomach sounds too, and I also felt bad for them. Later in life I realized it had to do with milk and coffee digestion. Yeah the sounds are difinitively gas moving inside, up and down. Well at least staying INSIDE. Then I experienced what you have, the bloating went on like crazy after switching to a high fiber diet and an anal fissure I developed from shi*ting so much large vegetable-related stools was causing me so much discomfort I basically started letting it intentionally out. Fast forward, I no longer had the capability to hold it. I think Somehow my brain had let go of the whole control over these muscles, and they got close to death zone.
So yeah, I can relate to you


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Welcome to the club! Sugar might have been the problem. Some people started off with stomach rumbles too. But also, if you wait too long to eat, you can also get them. I was just like you, except this happened when I was 20, and everything was swell. I was doing extracurriculars for med school, I had all A's that semester, and I was shadowing a doctor. But somehow, this happened as soon as I got back from summer break. I was devastated, I dropped the semester. Dude, give yourself a break and try to take online classes next semester. Don't be like me and torture yourself every day by going to lecture. It was humiliating, lost self-confidence every day waiting for the weekend so that I don't have to be outside. There's many causes to this, some people have cured themselves with psychiatric meds, others with nerve issues, and others with physical defects. Do not take devrom. Bismuth takes a long time to be completely removed from your system, it is a heavy metal and is toxic. At this point, you might want to start exercising, pay less attention to it to see if it gets any better. You also might want to get yourself tested, go to a doctor, say you can't hold your gas, and it leaks out. Don't say you feel gas bubbles, they'll say you're crazy. Get an anorectal manometry test from a GI specialist to see how your nerves are working. Your chinese herbal remedies won't help. Note any other problems like hemorrhoids, feeling of urgency, etc. If tests show nothing, could be psychological. The early you get this done, the better chance you will have at living normally again. P.s. Don't see a psychiatrist first.


----------



## DrumminBass99 (Jan 3, 2018)

Sounds much like my story.

Had stomach gurgling problems that, *surprise!*, worsened as I became more conscious of them and started breaking my neck to fix them.

Couldnt go to lectures, couldnt work in small offices with others. Had to be in loud places. Couldnt eat in public, had to follow a strict Low FOODMAP diet, probiotics, the works.

The stomach gurgling seemingly went away.

And then I began to see... the reactions.

These last six months, trying to finish my degree while dealing with this has been the worst period of my life, hands down. But I got it and at least THATS over. Didnt go to graduation but $$$$$$ graduation anyway.

But now I have to figure out how to get a remote job.

Anyway, keep your head up brother. You are more than this. People dont know and will never know the pain you are experiencing right now, so $$$$$$ their reactions.



> Dude, give yourself a break and try to take online classes next semester. Don't be like me and torture yourself every day by going to lecture. It was humiliating, lost self-confidence every day waiting for the weekend so that I don't have to be outside.


Thats a good idea too. I'd probably have done that if this didnt come on during my last semester.

I have this belief that avoiding going in public as much as you can while you're in recovery might be a good idea because the stress and fear of reactions could exacerbate the issue.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

I only have one class thats mandatory attendance next semester so that helps. I probably wont have to go to class more than 2 days a week and thats only for a couple hours.

Im gonna set myself up for remote work when I graduate college as well( if this is still an issue which hopefully hopefully is not.). My parents are averse to me isolating myself because they dont understand the severity of the situation. Thats been a shame and definitely hasnt helped me either. Either way, best of luck with your situation. When you have this problem, it definitely reveals peoples true colors....


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Yes, even people who you thought were your friends will leave you. I've seen enough of that. Don't count on others to understand because clearly they don't and they never will. I'm graduating by the end of this year and nothing will stop me. But you should always have a close friend to talk to, and doesn't mind you. I have 2 classes i have to attend to in lecture every two days a week. I will absolutely hate it but it beats being in class 4 days a week with mandatory attendance.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Yeah I definitely understand. When we eventually get this solved well be stronger people because of it. Its a pretty awful thing but it does build mental toughness and character so maybe itll make us better people in the long term even if it makes a few years of our lives completely miserable.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey, what doesn't kill you leaves you broken instead. That year was like hell for me, I felt like I could break down into tears every day of the week but I didn't. I remember walking home 12 miles a day because I didn't want to embarrass myself from taking the subway. I remember I also bawled my eyes out when I got home one night because I really thought I wouldn't get any help at all, and my I would be better off killing myself. So, yeah, it definitely didn't make me any tougher but I learned to deal with it and keep moving forward because that's the only option I have. There's so much to life I have yet to experience. I want to travel, I want to find a place where I belong, and I'll be friggindamned if kill myself now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2018)

Jonasbonus2 you are kind of correct if the problem doesn´t last long and they are not many opportunities lost and bad experiences and sentiments accumulated, but for my situation and other similar i have to agree with Calmwaters, let me copy paste something that i wrote in a private message:

"... i can say that my life is pretty much destroyed, fix this problem as soon as possible otherwise it will destroy you and that´s a fact, we are social entities, a disease that practically blocks your social life makes you almost a walking dead. I no longer smell bad but with every day i realize more and more that i´m standing on a pile of pain, loneliness, fear, resentments, anger, hate and despair".

Also depends on the person of course.

I strongly believe that what makes you stronger is happiness, love, and all other positive sentiments and experiences. Bad sentiments and experiences when are too many and or extended over a long period of time will fuck you up,


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Yeah, definitely long term this isnt something that would make you stronger. Thats why all of us should do everything possible to fix this issue. Im talking solely short term. This is a terrible terrible thing but if we can get this resolved in the next couple of years then its a learning experience. But youre absolutely right, long term it will ruin you.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey Jonasbonus2, good luck on your journey to solve this.

I agree with what has been said. A soldier returning home from war will most likely not be a though bad ass, but will instead have PTSD and possibly one of his limbs shot off. I can say now I've cure myself of smell, I can't believe my brain did this to me, so many mistakes have been made. I wish I could cry, but I can't. I wish I could go back in time, but I can't. In some way we have to cope with these periods in our lives.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Candide, you are smell free? So you solved it trying not block it anymore? With relaxation and everything? That's great news


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

PokerFace, yes. Essentially my problem was trying to manually control an automatic function of the body. See Somatic Symptom Disorders and Olfactory Reference Syndrome. I got these psychological disorders because of some smell related event and the fact that my anus had some unexplained abnormality. Anyway, I believe there is some kind of mechanism in the ahole that releases gas when you try to hold it in. Some kind of pressure builds up and your external sphincter can only hold for 1 minute manually.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes that was one of my two points, exactly. I realize I can hold a lot of gas at night as I think that mechanism still works when I sleep and that's why I have lots of air when I wake up. It's pretty good you manage to keep this control up. How did you get to "let go" in public? I have pretty bad anxiety with that part


----------



## optionsforthefuture (Oct 14, 2017)

How do you guys stay motivated? How do you keep going? How do you keep going when you know nothings ever going to change?


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Well I dont believe that things will never change. Finding a cure is what pushes me on. If not a full cure, then some way to manage the symptoms by reducing the smell significantly. Theres something out there that can help us. I truly believe that. We just have to find what and how to implement that thing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2018)

When i lost hope what gave me strength, still does, is hate and anger, when i think in all those motherfuckers that made fun of and attacked me because of this problem, well, let´s say i´m a very revengeful fucker.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

optionsforthefuture said:


> How do you guys stay motivated? How do you keep going? How do you keep going when you know nothings ever going to change?


Things can get worse, but they can also can get better. The mind is driven by opinions, not facts.

Researches were able to make people that were born deaf, hear sound. They are also able to make people that were colorblind, see color. We've been on the moon 60 or so years ago. They've transplanted monkey heads. Anything is possible.

I remind myself that this is just a medical issue, similar to a broken leg. The biggest difference is that it's really inconvenient. I try to let this stuff not to be in the way of other things. You can still read and socialize online.

I've been making profits with trading crypto currencies. I see a future in online bounty programs: someone on the other side of the globe needs something done online, you take the bounty, get the reward.

I guess my main motivation is figuring this out, becoming an expert, and live a peaceful life. For some reason I keep finding out new stuff.


----------

